# Heater



## Caribbean (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi! So I've heard that bettas do better when they have a heater in their tank. I currently have a 2.5 gallon acrylic tank with one male beta, and I don't know if I can get a heater for an acrylic tank or what heater I should get. I've heard that the tank can warp and eventually break, so I've always been a little afraid of getting a heater. So what i'm asking is, should I get a heater with an acrylic tank? If so, what heater?


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

Caribbean said:


> Hi! So I've heard that bettas do better when they have a heater in their tank. I currently have a 2.5 gallon acrylic tank with one male beta, and I don't know if I can get a heater for an acrylic tank or what heater I should get. I've heard that the tank can warp and eventually break, so I've always been a little afraid of getting a heater. So what i'm asking is, should I get a heater with an acrylic tank? If so, what heater?


Absolutely. A tank that fits a heater and a filter is usually a route with a more active fish which in turn is better for the fish and yourself. It makes a difference with more room and warmer water in terms of betta fish showing a personality. Others will say its a lot healthier for the better.


----------



## Klnkatie (May 22, 2016)

I have used heaters in all sizes of acrylic and plastic tanks. From .75 gallon hospital tanks to a huge 100 gallon set up. Never had any problems.

Your fish will thank you for the heater.


----------



## Caribbean (Oct 31, 2016)

Okay thanks to both of you! I've found one that seems pretty popular. Most people seem to like it, however there are a few people who say it got too hot or didn't heat well. But most of the ones who said it was too hot were using it in a one gallon tank, so I'm going to hope that it will work better with a larger tank. Has anyone used it before? (Link: https://www.amazon.com/Hydor-7-5w-Heater-Bettas-Bowls/dp/B0079G74TI/ref=cm_wl_huc_item)


----------



## Betta2016 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi Caribbean!

I just got my first betta last week, and I haven't decided which heater to get yet, but so far I like the one below. I have a 3.5 gallon acrylic tank and this heater is rated for 2-7 gallons. It has a thermostat and will shut itself off if it gets too warm and apparently it can be used in acrylic tanks because it sits about an inch from the wall, I'm also thinking of getting a separate thermometer so I can monitor it. 

Hydor THEO 25W (UL) Submersible Aquarium Heater, 25 Watts | Petco Store


----------



## Caribbean (Oct 31, 2016)

Betta2016 said:


> Hi Caribbean!
> 
> I just got my first betta last week, and I haven't decided which heater to get yet, but so far I like the one below. I have a 3.5 gallon acrylic tank and this heater is rated for 2-7 gallons. It has a thermostat and will shut itself off if it gets too warm and apparently it can be used in acrylic tanks because it sits about an inch from the wall, I'm also thinking of getting a separate thermometer so I can monitor it.
> 
> Hydor THEO 25W (UL) Submersible Aquarium Heater, 25 Watts | Petco Store


Oh thanks for the suggestion. That one actually looks pretty good. I'm looking in the reviews and questions, and it seems that a few people have used it successfully with a 2.5.


----------



## Klnkatie (May 22, 2016)

I have that one in small tanks, no problem. Its the smallest heater I buy.


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh, adjustable heaters you might prefer, I find them way better than automatic. Just check the reviews online from fish owners  be sure its suited for your size tank, they usually tell you on the box/packaging


----------



## suppercat (Aug 22, 2016)

*Opinions on Hydor 7.5 Slim Heater*

I'm going to buy the Hydor Slim aquarium heater 7.5 watt for my new Betta fish tank. Have you bought this heater yet? Could you give me some review of it. Thanks you.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I would stay away from the flat heaters. I have had problems with them in the past because they never turn off. When I ran my 1 gallon QT tank at school, it would overheat the tank, but when running my 2 gallon QT at home, it won't heat enough. In my regular 2 gallon tank, I use the Hydor Theo 25 watt, and it is amazing. It may cost more, but it will last longer and the temperature can be raised or lowered to meet what you need. Now, if you need to bring up the temperature more than 10 degrees (F), then you will want to up it to the 50 watt.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I agree with CollegeBettas. An adjustable heater costs more, but it will be a better & cheaper investment after all. I used to use heating pads (non-adjustable) and had to replace them with adjustable ones. I can't be happier with my new heaters.


----------



## jasbrent (Jan 3, 2017)

My betta just went into a new 5gallon tank about 4 days ago. I haven't found the heater I want yet but she has been active till till yesterday. Now she has been staying at the bottom of the tank in her tunnel. I managed to get her out of it once to eat and now she is back in. My house gets cold at night so I thought it was because she is cold. But she is still sitting at the bottom in the tunnel. Think maybe she is done with the excitement of a new tank and is just being lazy?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

If you can swing it, I'd get an Eheim Jager heater. They're built solid, however, can sometimes be a little difficult to place in the tank because of how long they are.
Just remember to calibrate the dial when you first get it.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I would also stay away from the flat unadjustables. I love the adjustable submersible Hydor Theos. I have them in almost all of my tanks save for four of the tanks.


----------



## jasbrent (Jan 3, 2017)

I found a Marina heater. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------

